# Anal Glands



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I am looking after my friend's cavoodle (poodle X cavalier spaniel) for the weekend and had to take it to vet for a booster shot. Wee dog has been scooting on her bum and has had anal gland issues in the past. So when my friend suggested getting them done at the same time as booster I said that I would learn how to do it so she could do it herself in future to save money.
Well the recently graduated American vet (who was lovely) was quite happy for me to get stuck in then and there to do it. So with very clear instructions and commentary I put on latex glove, lubed up and found the little lumps.
Boy was it fascinating and gross at the same time.
Thank god my big greyhound doesn't have anal gland issues but if he does, no worries mate, I know what to do!!

When one of my son's friend's mother came to visit today (who is also a vet) and I told her what I had learnt this morning, she told me she often teaches her clients how to do if they are interested to save them money if they get it done on a regular basis.

ps. husband had a strangely excited look in his eye when I told him all this!!!!!??????????


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Once you get the hang of it it is super easy to do.  I have to express my Border Collies glands every time I bathe her.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I had several opportunities to learn how to do this.......but I just can't do it. I'm not grossed out by the process or anything....just some sort of mental block. I guess I'm afraid of hurting them if I do it wrong.

Good for you Sozzle! I wish I wasn't such a wuss........


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I know how to do it too but boy is that an unpleasant thing. My poor little Chihuahua Toby had an anal gland rupture a few years ago and since then if you even lift his tail he starts yelping like you're killing him. Clearly that memory is firmly planted in his mind.... 
My other Chihuahua Angel just had one rupture a couple of months ago and once at the vet they let me flush it out and put the antibiotic goo in there. Rather interesting and she acted like it didn't bother her in the least.
Makes me sound like a pretty bad mom but I promise I'm not. When it happened to Toby I had never had a dog with anal gland problems and he wasn't doing any of the typical things like scooting or licking. He was just moping around one day like he just didn't feel great and I had to figure it out. Angel on the other hand never acted like it bothered her at all. I just happened to see it huge and inflamed while she was standing there wagging her tail. 
Well now you can tell people, like I do, that although you're not an actual vet, you do play one on TV. :wink:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I taught myself how to express my dog's glands too. Not a fun job, but pretty easy once you get the hang of it. Luckily it's my smallest dog that I have to do it for. I'm lucky that he's so easy-going and cooperative...even though he doesn't like when I do it. Not sure what the experience would be like w/my other dogs--I'm glad I haven't had to worry about it, at least not yet.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I got the vet tech to show me today. I'm tired of paying $16.

Well, when I looked at the instructions on the internet it said I could squeeze just on the outside. But this vet tech stuck her finger up Snorkels' butt to the second knuckle. And it's a TINY little butt! On the internet it said you only do that with big dogs.

So now I don't know what to do. And I'm not sure it should be done to Snorkels the way the vet tech did it.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

When I did it yesterday for the cavoodle who weighs about 19lbs (bit overweight) I was told to put my finger in up to first knuckle only, with gloves of course and then it was quite easy to feel the glands. If it's any help I did it looking up and away so I could concentrate on the 'feel' rather than trying to see something, plus cavoodle has a really hairy bum and you can't see anything anyway. The vet said she felt it was more effective from inside the anus.
You have to have a paper towel there to catch any of the fluid.
As I'm right handed doing the left side was easier than the right for me which I did first and you need a second person to hold the dog steady.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was doing fine until i read the part where your husband was strangely excited....is this going to turn into a ben wa discussion?

are you the real instigator and NOT donna? 

i can't do it. we actually had our groomer and vet stop doing it and now, bubba doesn't release as often. raw did help...but when his widdle feelings are hurt, he will release them.

malia does scoot her butt on the floor, and the vet checked it years ago, along with checking for worms...his conclusion was she had an itchy arse.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

It is very simple to just do it from the outside. Of course it is much easier to do it while they are in the tub so you can wash it off.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> It is very simple to just do it from the outside. Of course it is much easier to do it while they are in the tub so you can wash it off.



to that, i say.....BLECH. NEVER.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Anal glands are super easy to do externally, at least on most dogs. I have to do Murphy's semi-regularly. 
A few years ago, I was working at a daycare in California and there was a dog that needed theirs done, and I needed help with restraining him while I did it. I told my coworker to not stand directly behind him, and she said they'd never squirt "that far." 
Five seconds later she had a mouth full of anal gland guck, and the next time, she listened. It was SO. gross.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Anal glands are super easy to do externally, at least on most dogs. I have to do Murphy's semi-regularly.
> A few years ago, I was working at a daycare in California and there was a dog that needed theirs done, and I needed help with restraining him while I did it. I told my coworker to not stand directly behind him, and she said they'd never squirt "that far."
> Five seconds later she had a mouth full of anal gland guck, and the next time, she listened. It was SO. gross.


my vet did malia....and got a squirtful in his eye.

so.....not me. ever. never.

if he releases onto the carpet, i have the wherewithal to get it gone.

i have blankies on my couches and if it gets that bad, the groomers can do it.

i just have this feeling that if we keep manually expressing anal glands, don't we run the risk of the gland losing its ability to express itself?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> my vet did malia....and got a squirtful in his eye.
> 
> so.....not me. ever. never.
> 
> ...


Snorkels never expresses her own anal glands. i have no idea what's wrong with her. So far we've managed to get them expressed before they get impacted or infected or whatever happens to them.

I wish I could figure out how to do it. I've tried it three times. Now I have to wait a couple of weeks since the vet tech just did it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Snorkels never expresses her own anal glands. i have no idea what's wrong with her.


really? really? you have no idea what's wrong with her?

LOL.....she's crazy. that's what's wrong with her.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

After this thread all my dogs get extra turkey today ! I have never had the anal glands done and have never had them express them themselves in the house at least - they may have outside. I love my polite puppers.  LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think bubba does it because of all his emotional baggage....he gets scared and expresses...he doesn't just express....and malia doesn't express at all, unless she's poo'ing, like the little lady she is.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

xellil said:


> Snorkels never expresses her own anal glands. i have no idea what's wrong with her. So far we've managed to get them expressed before they get impacted or infected or whatever happens to them.
> 
> I wish I could figure out how to do it. I've tried it three times. Now I have to wait a couple of weeks since the vet tech just did it.


My dog, Buddy, is the same way. I've had him for 5 years, and have only seen him express his glands on his own ONE time--and that was a couple months ago while on a walk (and the dogs are walked every day). If I don't express his glands, he will just "leak"--often when he's sleeping/very relaxed. SO..to avoid having it get on our bedding, furniture covers and yes--even our clothes a few times, I just express them a couple times per month.

I express them externally. For anyone who doesn't know how, it may take you a few times or more to get the hang of it. MY advice is to work from the SIDE of your dog so you don't have to worry about anything getting on YOU. It's way easier if someone can help you hold the dog so you can concentrate on just lifting the tail up w/one hand and expressing the glands w/the other (I use a latex glove on my right hand). Have baby wipes or wet and dry paper towels ready. If I do this in the house, I put a towel down. I have a bag next to me so that I can dispose of the glove and dirty paper towels right away because they smell HORRIBLE. 

I'm including a few links that might be of help to someone. One shows a diagram of the dog's behind so you can see just where the glands are located. The other 2 links are "how to" videos. 

Anal Glands or Anal Sacs of Dogs

How To Express And Empty The Anal Glands On A Maltese - YouTube

How to Express Your Small Dog's Anal Glands - Missy the Shih Tzu - YouTube


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been trying to figure out how to do Corona's glands externally for years, but just can't seem to do it. Frustrating, because she does tend to need it done every few months.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> to that, i say.....BLECH. NEVER.


 LOL I would rather do it externally than internally. Plus I know Patch appreciates the external expressing.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm glad this thread is here, I was just wondering about this topic earlier today. I've never seen either of mine express and probably wouldn't even know what I was seeing anyway LOL. 

BUT, I have noticed that Dodger's pooper looks swollen and he was licking it today (which I have also never seen him do), Daisy's doesn't look at all like his does so I started to wonder about it and was going to look it up so thanks for the links. I'm so NOT looking forward to this!!!!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I found this link too, for people with bigger dogs, he explains it really well and tells you more signs to look for. 

Anal Glands in a Dog - YouTube


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I also learned to do it from couple youtube videos, its pretty easy and thankfully most dogs dont mind it unless its impacted or something. My parents dachshund often has this issue, even after finding a food that works for him and gives him firm poo, he still needs his expressed regularly (usually once a month).


----------

